# Highpoint with a Dell Demension??



## bluetick (Apr 24, 2009)

I purchased a Highpoint 2310 raid card with the intentions of adding it to a dell computer for added storage. The motherboard is an intel based with a pci express 16 slot. The dell it seems assumes any card in the pci express slot is a video card.  
The bios has an option to auto select or force the onboard chip to function with the inserted card but no joy, with either setting.     
Helpful ideas Anyone? =)


----------

